# armband strap to hold pass



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to know this too. I have one under my pocket, but it is really annoying and hard to get out.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/32027-season-pass-holder.html


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not sure but I use a yoyo passholder thinga majig for my pass when I ride Abasin

Put the yoyo on my lower zipper and attach the pass to it and im good to go


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Adjustable Arm Band Ski Pass & Badge Holder


----------



## Frank101 (Jan 8, 2009)

word thanks. exactly what I needed. probably get the yoyo now that I think about it.


----------



## BoardTime (Aug 22, 2011)

Just saying, if your mountain scans the season pass, ive heard that is kinda screws it up, with the plastic covering it.


----------

